# Just a Jiff



## style council (13 August 2012)

Does anyone know if he has been released from the hospital yet?


----------



## xxlindeyxx (13 August 2012)

style council said:



			Does anyone know if he has been released from the hospital yet?
		
Click to expand...

Yes im sure i saw Camilla say on twitter thats hes back home


----------



## style council (14 August 2012)

Thank you.  I hadn't seen anything on Twitter or her Facebook page.


----------

